# Singelton car show?



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Whos in? Im going to be on the stand with sw-mgr...so keep an eye out for me


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

I might go, what date is it on?

Ive been a few times, usually pretty good.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll be there, depending on the weather.

Its on Mayday :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Daftcquestion , where's singleton?


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

i'll be there, on a stand with SW-CC. Grey Rolla with Grey alloys 
Singleton is in Swansea, s.Wales :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cars off the road , so not this year


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

weather isnt looking to good for this one sadly, normally a good show I only live around the corner so might wait for a break in the rain before i pop over to have a peep


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> weather isnt looking to good for this one sadly, normally a good show I only live around the corner so might wait for a break in the rain before i pop over to have a peep


If it rains Sunday you will have had it as it will be like a bog once all the cars go over it Monday :wall:


----------

